# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  An alle Mädels

## Tankgirl

Hi, ich bin morgen vormittag wahrscheinlich auf der Planai. Würd mich freuen, wenn noch andere Mädels unterwegs wären! Oder bin ich etwa die Einzige, die mit soviel Freizeit gesegnet ist?

----------


## cyberuhu

Wenn ich meine Stimme verstelle - geh ich dann vielleicht durch als Mädchen?  
Oda zumindes ois **********!?

----------

